# My new girls



## Minimor (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess I have forgotten to show you the two new ponies we got just a little over 2 weeks ago. how could I forget that??

Here is Shenanigans EGF who is (hopefully) in foal to Willowlawn's Mr. Unique





And this is Plattes Unpretentious. She is a 2012 filly.


----------



## romewhip (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, love that trot on Shenanigans. Driven dressage here she comes! They are very pretty girls.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 10, 2013)

They are lovely, they will make nice driving horses.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 19, 2013)

You are sure putting a nice group of ponies together, Holly!!!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Paula. A bigger group than I planned on....or needed. LOL

But I'm done buying now. I REALLY AM!!!!

If Shani is in foal then there will be that baby, and sometime I do want to raise a foal by Venture, and then that will be it.

But definitely no more buying. We're done.


----------



## amysue (Oct 21, 2013)

HaHa I always say that "I'm done buying horses" then I bring another one home. I am surprised my husband hasn't kicked me out and made me live in the barn with all of them yet! Cute ponies, they look like they'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL, have you ever watched the movie "The Jerk" ? There was scene where the main character was being evicted and he was grabbing a few 'personal belongings' he would take something and then say "this is all I need, just this, nothing else" then he'd spot another thing and say, "and this, that and this are all I need" and this just continued as he walked from room to room. Your comment about being done and then, after the foal... well, after the other mare is bred... made me think of that movie scene.




I can't say I blame you, they are lovely ponies (all of yours, you have excellent taste in horses) and they would be worth feeding if all you did was sit and watch them from your porch. Definitely eye candy.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2013)

Done buying ...definitely done buying!

There are no more that I want.


----------



## romewhip (Oct 24, 2013)

Minimor said:


> Done buying ...definitely done buying!
> 
> There are no more that I want.


until next year's foal crop.... LOL!


----------



## crookedhalo09 (Nov 3, 2013)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Minimor (Dec 23, 2013)




----------

